# Is chinchilla sand safe for hedgehogs?



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

Tuesday loves to roll around in her litter pan when I had non clumping cat litter in it. I didn't mind the mess but I hated how she always smelled like cat litter. 

I got to thinking about an alternative and am wondering if it would be safe for her to have chinchilla sand to roll around in and play in? If so, would it be safe to leave in her cage all the time so she can pick when to play in it?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

To the archives!

Here's a discussion of calcium sand being bad because creatures eat it, and also some concern that sand would stick to wet genitals or noses.

Here's another thread about digging in sand and it creating a dusty mess, but also some causal mention of some hedgehogs enjoying dust-baths.

Here's another thread that goes into more detail about how hedgehog anatomy doesn't allow for sealing off the nostrils (like chinchillas), so the fine dust gets into their lungs. Not good! This is the strongest argument against that I've heard -- silica dust in human lungs is a major OSHA problem for miners, so I can see how dunking our tiny friends in fine dust would be a very bad idea for their respiratory health.

Overall, it looks like:
a. Don't leave anything in the cage that you'd worry about her eating or getting stuck where it shouldn't.
b. Don't use fine sands or dusts that can be easily inhaled
c. Coarse sands are potentially ok under supervision, but can be messy and lead to epic bath-times (immediately after to avoid irritated genitals), and be ready to intervene if little hedgehog tries to eat it.
d. Cheap, crappy kibble pounded up into grains, or oatmeal, or bran (provided it isn't dusty) can all be edible dig-pits.

Personally, I don't think it looks like it's worth the risk. Maybe a dig-box of smooth aquarium stones, or of fleece scraps so she's got something to toss and throw to her heart's content?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with what Annie found - it's too fine and dusty, and would be harmful for her eyes and nose. Personally I'm a bit leery on the idea of sand at all, but I tend to be overcautious.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you both. It sounds like it's not worth the risk to my sweet Tuesday. I'll look into instead making her a dig box then.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I know it's different in the US, but using chinchilla sand is common in the countries around here (mostly Germany) and the hedgehogs are perfectly fine. Most of them love it! Although lots of people use a bit heavier sand as well (less dust as chinchilla sand).


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I personally wouldn't take a chance. Sand, litter, and woodchips can get caught in the hedgehog's bum and eyes which can cause irritation. Sand and similar stuff is very dusty and can cause respiratory problems. There are many other bedding choices you can try that is safer such as fleece. Have you tryed giving him a dig box? He might enjoy that  

You can put clean rocks, and stuff that she can dig in the dig box. You can use a shallow container or box and put your dig stuff in it and now you have a dig box for your hedgehog.


----------



## satinsoul (Dec 29, 2013)

if you're talking about chinchilla dust bath/sand then i personally wouldn't use it on my hedgehogs because the sand is used to absorb oils from the chinchilla's fur since they cant be bathed with water due to chances of fungal infection-etc, and hedgies can get dry skin really easily so it will be bad. i'd stay away from it =^_^=


----------



## akane (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe a heavier silica sand like handy sand would be ok... I wouldn't leave it in the cage all the time but I've given it to all sorts of rodents without issue. The particles are considered too large for chins although some people do you use it particularly because it doesn't irritate their lungs and eyes or get powder everywhere.


----------

